# [URGENT] Need a cabinet under 3K in Kolkata



## krishnendu (Apr 3, 2014)

There are so many similar topics asking for cabinet with the same price range but I started this topic because...

*1. No dust accumulation
2. Cooling*

These two things what I seek. Cabinet's look doesn't matter much to me. There are so much dust around my place and also its very hot out here.. I will buy 1 cooler and fans if need later but right now I need only a cabinet.

Any suggestion would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2014)

NZXT CABINET GAMMA

Get it eyes closed.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> NZXT CABINET GAMMA
> 
> Get it eyes closed.



NZXT Gamma not available  neither in MD nor in Vedant.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2014)

Look for Bitfenix Merc Alpha or spend Rs 500 more and get the CM K380. For all around dust filters you will have to spend over Rs 8 K on the cabinet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 4, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> There are so many similar topics asking for cabinet with the same price range but I started this topic because...
> 
> *1. No dust accumulation
> 2. Cooling*
> ...



Corsair carbide SPEC 01 -3700. (primeabgb.com)


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Look for Bitfenix Merc Alpha or spend Rs 500 more and get the CM K380. For all around dust filters you will have to spend over Rs 8 K on the cabinet.



I like CM K380 but 8k for dust filter is too much for me.. and Dust filtering is the main priority. So now its a dilemma 



bavusani said:


> Corsair carbide SPEC 01 -3700. (primeabgb.com)



Does it have dust filters ??


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2014)

Get the K380 for Rs3500 and make some dust filters or order them online from aliexpress or ebay.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the K380 for Rs3500 and make some dust filters or order them online from aliexpress or ebay.



I think I better use mosquito net


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 4, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> I like CM K380 but 8k for dust filter is too much for me.. and Dust filtering is the main priority. So now its a dilemma
> Does it have dust filters ??



Yes Corsair SPEC 01 has dust filters in the front and the bottom.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 4, 2014)

NZXT gamma is back in stock on MDcomputers.

Shiva


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 4, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> NZXT gamma is back in stock on MDcomputers.
> 
> Shiva



I called 'em today morning at Kolkata shop and they told me NZXT gamma is not available !!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2014)

*i think people should stop recommending gamma here unless they have physical confirmation of its availability(& not just "in stock" tag on shopping sites,this is India not USA).*


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 4, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> I called 'em today morning at Kolkata shop and they told me NZXT gamma is not available !!!!



Ok sorry  

 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

Chill, im sorry

Shiva


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2014)

[MENTION=159125]shivakanth.sujit[/MENTION],i wasn't referring to you but in general as i have seen most people recommending Gamma here first.i know it is a good cabinet but it is more than 4 years old & people in India should not expect its continued availability especially when most people here don't even buy well known branded cabinets like coolermaster.as of now bitfenix merc alpha & coolermaster elite 311 should be the minimum/first recommended options.


----------

